

How OMGPOP scaled to 36 Million Users in Three Weeks - spacesuit
http://gigaom.com/cloud/how-omgpop-scaled-to-36-million-users-in-three-weeks/

======
mikeocool
According to this article, all you need is cloud computing and a NoSQL
database to scale to 36 million users. Really great journalism.

------
garethsprice
Would be interesting to know if OMGPOP was planning for or had the expertise
to manage this level of scalability - or if they were broadsided by an
unexpected hit and called in Couchbase after they started blowing up?

Article doesn't say much other than "they reconfigured some stuff and added
some servers" which isn't really a "How".

